# [Solved] Can't connect to PPTP VPN

## Hieronymus Bosch

Hi, everyone.

I am trying to connect to a PPTP VPN using Xfce4 Network Manager, however I cannot establish a connection. On my desktop computer using Xubuntu I can connect without a problem.  Also I am using a AC1200 USB adapter . When I checked the /var/log message I obtain: 

```

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz pppd[5133]: Plugin /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.7/nm-pptp-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz pppd[5133]: pppd 2.4.7 started by root, uid 0

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz pppd[5133]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz NetworkManager[3936]: <warn>  [1520791581.1439] vpn-connection[0x55ccc14162b0,91c13eb3-c0a2-40f9-85f9-bb50f336bea9,"VPN RT",0]: VPN plugin: failed: connect-failed (1)

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz NetworkManager[3936]: <info>  [1520791581.1441] vpn-connection[0x55ccc14162b0,91c13eb3-c0a2-40f9-85f9-bb50f336bea9,"VPN RT",0]: VPN plugin: state changed: stopping (5)

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz pppd[5133]: Terminating on signal 15

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz NetworkManager[3936]: <info>  [1520791581.1442] vpn-connection[0x55ccc14162b0,91c13eb3-c0a2-40f9-85f9-bb50f336bea9,"VPN RT",0]: VPN plugin: state changed: stopped (6)

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz pppd[5133]: Exit.

Mar 11 12:06:21 hertz NetworkManager[3936]: <info>  [1520791581.1465] vpn-connection[0x55ccc14162b0,91c13eb3-c0a2-40f9-85f9-bb50f336bea9,"VPN RT",0]: VPN service disappeared

```

In addition I followed this tutorial, without success:

http://www.networkinghowtos.com/howto/connect-to-a-pptp-vpn-server-from-ubuntu-linux/

Best Regards,

----------

## Hieronymus Bosch

I added the following kernel configurations to my kernel to make it run:

```

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC

CONFIG_PPP

```

I found the information in the following link:

http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml

Thanks.

----------

## RayDude

Thanks for this...

----------

